# Should i Updgrade my CPU(i5 2310) to i5 4440 or Amd fx 83xx,Is it Worth? (Budget User)



## Honey (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi Brothers 
First of all, I Appoligize, IF i posted in Wrong Section,Really Sorry.

so im using *i5 2310 on Regular Mobo*, its not Giving me any problem,
last year i was using *Gtx 760* for gaming, SO i *upgraded* to *Asus Strix Gtx 970,*
from that i thought may be i need to upgrade CPU too,
i mostly like to play games only, Some times Video Editing or very less time 3d Modeling(but main thing is Gaming  )
I cant Buy *HIGHEST END CPU *so these are kits which comes to my Budget,
*
i5 4440 with Regular Mobo
Amd fx 8350/8320 with good mobo.*

But Do you Think T*his Upgrade is Worth Upgrade*?
i mean Big Noticeable ? or My i5 2310 is Good for now, better upgrade Next Year??

Please Suggest me like BRO
Thanks 

Edit. other Specs are, PSU:Corsiar VS650 650watt 50amp,
4gb x 2 : Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz,
2 in take fans and 2 exhaust(Cabinet Cooler Master k380)


----------



## Jetster (Jan 9, 2015)

No, if you going to buy a new motherboard and CPU stick with intel. But your current set up is fine. Why not a 2500K ?

A lot more comes into play though

List all your parts  motherboard PSU and so on and where you live and buy from


----------



## RCoon (Jan 9, 2015)

Please list your System Specs *here *so members are more able to recommend items for you.


Jetster said:


> where you live and buy from


India, so I assume FlipKart


----------



## Johan45 (Jan 9, 2015)

What Mobo do you have, you could possibly just get a better sandybridge.


----------



## Honey (Jan 9, 2015)

Jetster said:


> No, if you going to buy a new motherboard and CPU stick with intel. But your current set up is fine. Why not a 2500K ?
> 
> A lot more comes into play though
> 
> List all your parts  motherboard PSU and so on and where you live and buy from


oh sorry, so im using, PSU:Corsiar VS650 650watt 50amp,
4gb x 2 : Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz,
2 in take fans and 2 exhaust(Cabinet Cooler Master k380)
MotherBoard: P8H61-M LX3 R2.0

i live in India, i bought most of system from Local Shop,(KC computers) and PSU and ram from Flipkart,




RCoon said:


> Please list your System Specs *here *so members are more able to recommend items for you.
> 
> India, so I assume FlipKart



Flipkart also good. 
india is world third Biggest Consumers in Electronics 
there are many factories like samsung and other big companies,
there are many Local Shops, there is not only Flipkart


----------



## Jetster (Jan 9, 2015)

And a *Asus Strix Gtx 970 ? *

*You have a budget? *


----------



## Honey (Jan 9, 2015)

Jetster said:


> And a *Asus Strix Gtx 970 ? *
> 
> *You have a budget? *


im using Asus Strix Gtx 970 after Gtx 760, im upgrading one by one, GPU is Done now i came to CPU 
i dont know the price in your country, for example,Gtx 760 Cost 300$ in india and Asus gtx 970 about 510$
here in india costs more than other countries,
my budget is 200$ for a CPU and motherboard is compulsory to buy.


----------



## Potatoking (Jan 9, 2015)

i5-4440 is definitely not worth it (3.1-3.3 turbo). If you cant afford i5-4590/4690 right now, stick with what you have, you are just gonna waste money.


----------



## Honey (Jan 9, 2015)

thanks to all, you bros really helped me.
i have one more question,
im currently playing Assassin Creed Unity with All ultra but with FXAA (vsync ON) (asus strix gtx 970)
im getting 40-45 lowest FPS and highest 60(60 because of Vsync)
but is getting below 40-45 is because of CPU i have?, or its really piss port?
mostly 40 45 in Crowd and large amout of People. 
is that fine?


----------



## RCoon (Jan 9, 2015)

Honey said:


> or its really piss port?



It was one of the biggest and most colossal failures in game development in the whole of 2014. A bad port is putting it lightly.
The game might be enjoyable, but the way it's designed to run on any given hardware is literally appalling.


----------



## hat (Jan 9, 2015)

I had a Q6600 for the longest time. Just now I got an i5 2400 (3.2 turbo) and I love it. Everything I've tried so far runs smooth as silk. The only hitch is the lack of memory as I only have 2GB at the time... but it's enough to get me by.


----------



## 64K (Jan 9, 2015)

Some games are getting really demanding. The Witcher 3 looks like it's going to be a really nice open world game but take a look at these system requirements:

*Minimum specs*

Intel CPU Core i5-2500K 3.3GHz/AMD CPU Phenom II X4 940 
Nvidia GPU GeForce GTX 660/AMD GPU Radeon HD 7870 
RAM 6GB 
OS 64-bit Windows 7 or 64-bit Windows 8 (8.1) 
DirectX 11 
HDD Space 40 GB

*Recommended*

Intel CPU Core i7 3770 3.4 GHz/AMD CPU AMD FX-8350 4 GHz 
Nvidia GPU GeForce GTX 770/AMD GPU Radeon R9 290 
RAM 8GB 
OS 64-bit Windows 7 or 64-bit Windows 8 (8.1) 
DirectX 11 
HDD Space 40 GB


----------



## Honey (Jan 9, 2015)

RCoon said:


> It was one of the biggest and most colossal failures in game development in the whole of 2014. A bad port is putting it lightly.
> The game might be enjoyable, but the way it's designed to run on any given hardware is literally appalling.


Actually/Maybe  they Dont want PC get Good Performance, Because its not BIG game like GTA 5, that People have to BUY,
as PC gamer, i dont always like to buy all GAMES, im not son of Bill Gates, Mostly People download from torrents, May be,
they want PC customers Move to PS4's and Xbox's , Rockstar also doing same, but in Different way, Rockstar increase my Waitng/Patience Power, haha xD
they released second gta 5, its been 2 years, and PC people got Trolled,
another example, game like Destiny, not for PC.
Pc games are not Difficult to CODE, (im not saying im expert) 
all xbox and ps4 and all technologies made from Computer,so there is no thing like PC Game coding is Difficult, i think Reality is, In games there is "politics" or "Marketing Challenge".
anyways this is just my Opinion, Ubisoft made all games for PC like Dirty Poty, xD
i hope Gta 5 comes and FILL 2 years of Waiting suspense well..


----------



## Honey (Jan 9, 2015)

64K said:


> Some games are getting really demanding. The Witcher 3 looks like it's going to be a really nice open world game but take a look at these system requirements:
> 
> *Minimum specs*
> 
> ...



i agree, i see minimum is i5 2500k and recommended is also fx 8350, Do you think fx 8350 out performs i5 2500k?
i think no, if no, then company did mistake there..  No?
or may be new  games need more cores..  ?
should i buy fx 8350 then?


----------



## 64K (Jan 9, 2015)

Honey said:


> i agree, i see minimum is i5 2500k and recommended is also fx 8350, Do you think fx 8350 out performs i5 2500k?
> i think no, if no, then company did mistake there..  No?
> or may be new  games need more cores..  ?
> should i buy fx 8350 then?



I think the 2500k is better than the FX-8350. To be honest if I were in your position I would just hold with what you got and wait for Skylake this year. It will require a new mobo though.


----------



## hat (Jan 9, 2015)

64K said:


> Some games are getting really demanding. The Witcher 3 looks like it's going to be a really nice open world game but take a look at these system requirements:
> 
> *Minimum specs*
> 
> ...



Wow, that's insane...


----------



## Honey (Jan 9, 2015)

thanks to all, you guys really helped me,
mostly people said to keep current cpu, doing same, i will wait for something new launch and noticeable upgrade. thanks


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 9, 2015)

I think you answered your own question:


> so im using i5 2310 on Regular Mobo, *its not Giving me any problem*,


----------



## Honey (Jan 9, 2015)

Devon68 said:


> I think you answered your own question:


Eh  I said because, its fine for me, but upgraded can give more, but my budget is not that large.
BTW the witcher 3 need i7 and fx 8350 as recommend and minimum they added i5 2500k , I'm sure that i5 2500k best fx 8350 easily then why in witcher 3 have wrong requirement? Is that means future is having more core?


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 9, 2015)

Honey said:


> Hi Brothers
> First of all, I Appoligize, IF i posted in Wrong Section,Really Sorry.
> 
> so im using *i5 2310 on Regular Mobo*, its not Giving me any problem,
> ...



If you plan on running stock I would get the i5 because you have a basic board already, so it's likely the convenient route.  Also no point getting a good AM3+ board if you have no intention on  overclocking.


If you are competent at overclocking I would get a "decent-ish" AM3+ and overclock.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 14, 2015)

Games are finally using more threads. Looks like they just want 8 threads to meet the rec requirements. Remains to be seen of it actially uses all 8 threads effectively


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 14, 2015)

Honey said:


> Actually/Maybe  they Dont want PC get Good Performance, Because its not BIG game like GTA 5, that People have to BUY,
> as PC gamer, i dont always like to buy all GAMES, im not son of Bill Gates, Mostly People download from torrents, May be,
> they want PC customers Move to PS4's and Xbox's , Rockstar also doing same, but in Different way, Rockstar increase my Waitng/Patience Power, haha xD
> they released second gta 5, its been 2 years, and PC people got Trolled,
> ...



No it isn't all difficult at all if looking at programming point, the one big reason developers and companies choose to release games on console first or keep them on console is because the market is lot a bigger than PC gaming. There is just no dedicated "PC" exclusive game developers,not that i am aware off. I mean look at Microsoft and Sony,they both have "exclusive" developers team developing exclusives for their system. One reason why i still play console is because of exclusives and friends.
To this date though i could see people that have grown up from playing console may consider moving towards playing PC,almost all games that is being published on both platform are also being released on PC and lot of releases for "next-gen" been bit rather disappointing.
If there wasn't any exclusive titles then in my opinion the PC market will definitely be a lot larger than consoles but again the money factor will hold people back into investing on a PC,  some may use excuse of "playing on mouse+keyboard is crap" but they have no excuse when you can get tools that allows you to sync a PS3/PS4 controller and there is also official Xbox 360 controller for windows.
The fighting game community is definitely shaping up though,lot of them that are currently playing fighting games on 360 still may consider moving towards playing it on PC just because the community is growing. Also lot of their peripherals are easily compatible with PC just because its just USB.


----------



## bpgt64 (Jan 14, 2015)

Are you playing games at a resolution about 1080p? then maybee look at an i5 4th gen.  If your playing AT 1080p...no..there is not reason to upgrade.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Unless you intend on doing any overclocking its not worth getting a board designed for overclocking. Both cpus are fine. I will ask is your current motherboard pin and bus compatible with that cpu you intend on getting?


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 14, 2015)

> need i7 and fx 8350


I think they only added those requirements just in case but it will work on lower than that as well.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 15, 2015)

as for the cpu upgrade, if possible just go with the i5. maybe a model higher than the one your considering since you wouldn't need to buy a new motherboard, providing the board you have supports newer gen intel cpus


----------



## Honey (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you bro's , you helped me lot,
Is there any rumours of amd new flagship or Intel's?


----------



## Schmuckley (Jan 15, 2015)

Honey said:


> thanks to all, you bros really helped me.
> i have one more question,
> *im currently playing Assassin Creed Unity* with All ultra but with FXAA (vsync ON) (asus strix gtx 970)
> im getting 40-45 lowest FPS and highest 60(60 because of Vsync)
> ...


I've heard that game requires more than 8gb RAM. 

Broadwell is coming..You could get a z97 board now and be ready for it..pretty much.
On tha AMD side..crickets and empty promises.


----------



## Honey (Jan 15, 2015)

Schmuckley said:


> I've heard that game requires more than 8gb RAM.


in my gameplay, it consumed maximum upto 4 - 4.3 gb according to Rivatuner.. 
it need max 8gb because, if person will have 8gb ram, OC needs 1.5gb and other things 1gb = 2.5gb + game needs 4.5 = 7gb, 
7gb still 1 gb left from 8gb, then user will not have any problem,
if person will have 6gb or 4gb that will cause trouble..


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 15, 2015)

> Is there any rumors of amd new flagship or Intel's?


AMD maybe APU's if even that
Intel will have broadwell but from what I heard it might be better skipping that and waiting for skylake


----------



## Honey (Jan 15, 2015)

Devon68 said:


> AMD maybe APU's if even that
> Intel will have broadwell but from what I heard it might be better skipping that and waiting for skylake


if you dont mind, i want to ask a question,
i dont know much about processors,
i saw there are other models than FX in AMD,
dont know apu or which model, but are these good?


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 15, 2015)

They say the Athlon 860k is pretty awesome for budget builds (it's only a cpu does not have on board gpu).
About the apu's I don't know much about, but they aren't too good for AAA titles even if AMD claimed the 7850k (APU) can play battlefield 4 on high (cant remember was it 720p or 1080p).
Intel is definitely better for gaming but for streaming and stuff the FX-8350 is pretty great it's just a shame AMD said they probably wont make and AM3+ cpu but they might change their minds (They said they will focus on APU's). But still I'm happy with the decision I made 2 years ago. The only thing I regret is not having enough time to play anything lately.


----------

